# Tern folding bike recall



## Luke Redpath (6 Jun 2014)

Quick heads up for those who own a Tern folding bike - I've just had an email from Evans regarding a number of incidents where Tern folders (particularly the D8, which I own) have sheared in two at the folding joint - there's a big thread about this on the Tern forums.

It seems they've decided there is to be a recall. You can check if you're bike is affected here:
http://www.ternbicycles.com/support/notice/14/05

I'm still waiting for confirmation that mine is part of the recall but if it is, I hope its something that Tern and Evans sort out quickly. I don't really want to be without my bike for long.


----------



## the_mikey (6 Jun 2014)

I have received this email also. I too have submitted my bike details and hope that the problem is resolved with the best outcome.


----------



## Luke Redpath (6 Jun 2014)

Well I heard back promptly from Evans who've told me they are expecting 100 new frames in the next week and more to follow. No response from Tern yet so I still don't know if my bike is affected.


----------



## the_mikey (6 Jun 2014)

Maybe I'll go for a Brompton once all this fuss is over...


----------



## Mr Foldy (8 Jun 2014)

That's a real shame. For you and for Tern who are a new name (sort of) trying to build good folders.


----------



## Luke Redpath (8 Jun 2014)

Well I've had some good news - I still haven't heard from Tern and Evans weren't able to help me on the phone earlier but their Twitter team (@askevanscycles) has helpfully taken my frame serial number and has been able to confirm that my frame is not on the recall list (frame number AI12131058). I'd be lying if I didn't say it had knocked my confidence in the bike a little bit but in the big scheme of things I'm probably at greater risk from simply cycling on UK roads than my frame suddenly giving in.


----------



## Luke Redpath (9 Jun 2014)

So I cycled to work today safe in the knowledge that my bike was unaffected by the recall after getting confirmation from Evans, only to get an email from Tern saying that my bike *is* part of the recall. I'm stunned that Evans could get this completely wrong.

On the plus side, as well as a new frame I'll also be getting an upgraded handle post so not all bad I guess.


----------



## the_mikey (9 Jun 2014)

Maybe you'll get a less creaky handle post!


----------



## Luke Redpath (9 Jun 2014)

That's what I'm hoping! (a bit of bike grease helps btw) 

Had it confirmed that the replacement frames will be shipping with the newest 3D Physis handle post but I'll be waiting a few weeks to get my bike back. Dropped it off at Evans today to make sure I get one of the first batch, due end of next week.


----------



## Kempston (20 Jun 2014)

I heard about this via a letter from Evans Cycles, where I bought my Link P7i 2012 at the beginning of last year. I went to the online form at Tern and put in all the bike information and photos required and heard back from them the very next day telling me my bike was effected and to return it to Evans immediately for a frame replacement. They also said the handlepost would be upgraded free of charge.

I took it into my local Evans who told me they had minimum information about the recall and that it could be up to a month before the frame and other required parts arrived. They also said that Tern might well offer some sort of compensation whilst the bike is with Evans. I have followed this up and I am currently dealing with Tern to see if they will, at the very least, recompence me for the bus fair I'm currently having to pay out to get to work.

I can't wait to get my bike back, I bought it so I wouldn't have to use the bus once I got off the train. I like the idea that we will be getting this years frame design and, according to Evans, a gold service thrown in for free.


----------



## Kempston (20 Jun 2014)

Just a quick update to say I was contacted by Evans and they have offered me the free loan of a new Tern C7 for the duration of the recall, which I thought was a really nice gesture. It's a low spec model in comparison to mine, but for a month it will certainly do the job.


----------



## Luke Redpath (20 Jun 2014)

Huh. No such offer from Evans for me. I was told my bike would be ready by early next week at the latest but as yet Evans still don't know when the new frames will arrive. 

From what I can gather, there was an initial batch of 100 and plenty of D8 frames so mine should be ready soon but there is a delay on other models.


----------



## Kempston (25 Jun 2014)

I'd get onto them and complain. I know for a fact if I hadn't emailed a complaint both to Tern and Evans I wouldn't have had the offer of a free loan bike, which is going to save me around £20 a week in bus fairs to and from the train stations.


----------



## Luke Redpath (25 Jun 2014)

Well apparently the first shipment arrived this week and frames are due in stores today/tomorrow. My bike is first on the list at the Spitalfields.


----------



## Luke Redpath (26 Jun 2014)

Well, Evans certainly aren't exactly rushing to get these bikes replaced.

Mine has been with them for over two weeks. I was told on Monday by head office that the frames had arrived at their warehouse and were being processed, allocated and shipped to stores. I was told this would be done ASAP and that the frames should be in store by Thu/Fri.

I've spoken to the Spitalfields store today for and update and have now been told the allocation process won't even begin until the weekend and that they should have the frames at some point next week.

This is getting utterly ridiculous now. I'm would have been without my bike for over three weeks and it's costing me money in extra travel costs. I've had no offer of a replacement bike or compensation for this. I've been sold a bike not fit for purpose and I'd expect it to be put right as soon as possible. If the frames are here they should be being shipped to stores as a matter of priority.

Very unhappy.


----------



## Luke Redpath (26 Jun 2014)

One more update...I've spoken again with Robynne from head office after I sent an email of complaint this morning.

They have offered me a complete replacement and an upgrade to a better model for free, giving me the choice between the P9 2014 model and the D7i 2013 model! From what I can tell, the main difference is the P9 is faster but the D7i has a hub gear with dynamo. I've opted for the D7i despite the slight (2KG) increase in weight. They weren't able to confirm if it came with a rack but they're happy to put my old rack on from my D8 if its compatible too.

There is one in stock at the Spitalfields branch and I'm in London today so there's a possibility I could be picking it up at the end of the day!


----------



## Luke Redpath (26 Jun 2014)

So it turns out the D7i wasn't available so I went for a P9 instead. In stock and hopefully ready for me to pick up and ride home tonight! I call that a result.


----------



## iamscorpio (2 Jul 2014)

My Bike Tern d8 was called in for the Frame replacement, after 3 weeks of waiting I finally got a call today informing me that the Bike was ready. To my horror when I saw my new bike they had for me, my frame colours were changed. I am told that i cannot have a choice of frame colour. I have to take what is given. Sadly, when I bought the bike I waited for 2 weeks to get the white & blue frame. Now I have a yellow frame. I am very disappointed with Evans. Can someone please guide for options i have.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jul 2014)

iamscorpio said:


> My Bike Tern d8 was called in for the Frame replacement, after 3 weeks of waiting I finally got a call today informing me that the Bike was ready. To my horror when I saw my new bike they had for me, my frame colours were changed. I am told that i cannot have a choice of frame colour. I have to take what is given. Sadly, when I bought the bike I waited for 2 weeks to get the white & blue frame. Now I have a yellow frame. I am very disappointed with Evans. Can someone please guide for options i have.


I'd suggest getting in touch with Tern's UK agent, Mark Bickerton http://www.cyclemotion.co.uk and perhaps Tern themselves (there's a contact form and an active support forum on www.ternbicycles.com), Josh Hon and his team might have something to say about this.....


----------



## Luke Redpath (3 Jul 2014)

iamscorpio said:


> My Bike Tern d8 was called in for the Frame replacement, after 3 weeks of waiting I finally got a call today informing me that the Bike was ready. To my horror when I saw my new bike they had for me, my frame colours were changed. I am told that i cannot have a choice of frame colour. I have to take what is given. Sadly, when I bought the bike I waited for 2 weeks to get the white & blue frame. Now I have a yellow frame. I am very disappointed with Evans. Can someone please guide for options i have.



That's terrible. I ended up with a white replacement P9 and if I'm honest I preferred my black and orange D8, color wise, but at least it was my choice and I ended up with a better bike. 

If I had ended up with my frame replaced I would have fully expected the same or as close as possible!


----------



## iamscorpio (3 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the response StuAff. I will try getting in touch with Tern. Luke how is your experience with P9, I liked the D8 just not with a yellow frame


----------



## Luke Redpath (3 Jul 2014)

iamscorpio said:


> Luke how is your experience with P9, I liked the D8 just not with a yellow frame



Well I've only done 24 miles on it so far and as I haven't been cycling as much of late I haven't had the legs to get it up to 9th gear. Other than preferring the old colour combo on my D8, the P9 is generally better. Small things mostly, but compared to my 2012 model D8, it has: better handle post, marathon supreme tyres, quick release wheels, much better brakes, better handles that don't rotate and have the handy little Tern tool thing built in, proper markings along the seat post so I know which height to set it at.

Only negative is I'm not sure the new saddle is more comfortable although it might just need some adjustment. I might get myself a Brooks one day...


----------



## iamscorpio (20 Jul 2014)

Thanks StuAff and Luke. I did write an email to Evans cycle Customer Service. They have now offered me the P9 in White and Blue frame. They say will take 10 working days to get it. I would like to thank this forum for the advice given to me. I have also requested them to attach my old Rack. Will update a photo once i get mine. Once again I appreciate the responses received.


----------



## Luke Redpath (20 Jul 2014)

iamscorpio said:


> Thanks StuAff and Luke. I did write an email to Evans cycle Customer Service. They have now offered me the P9 in White and Blue frame. They say will take 10 working days to get it. I would like to thank this forum for the advice given to me. I have also requested them to attach my old Rack. Will update a photo once i get mine. Once again I appreciate the responses received.



Is there anything special about your rack or was it the Tern rack?

The P9 comes with a matching white rack.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Aug 2014)

My tern is still with Evans cycles, has anyone received their updated bicycle back from the recall?


----------



## Luke Redpath (14 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> My tern is still with Evans cycles, has anyone received their updated bicycle back from the recall?



Wow. I'd be seriously badgering them for your bike or a replacement ASAP. 

Try dropping an email to robynne.warren@evanscycles.com - she as very helpful with me.


----------



## Luke Redpath (21 Aug 2014)

@the_mikey did you have any luck with your bike or a replacement?


----------



## the_mikey (22 Aug 2014)

Called Evans Cycles again today, no progress so far but they made noises that suggested that it may be ready in the coming week, no firm confirmation though.


----------



## Kempston (8 Sep 2014)

Right. Following on from my posts on the first page, there is a bit of a story since.

I called Evans about 5-6 weeks ago to get an update on my bike as the one I have on loan off them is a bit rubbish in comparison. They said there had been a delay, and blamed Tern for it unsurprisingly. I then complained and asked to speak to the manager. I was then offered an exchange up to the same value I originally spent (around £600) and that they would keep the original. Fantastic, this gave me the opportunity to do what I should have done in the first place given the state of the roads I have to ride on, namely buy a folder with 24" or 26" wheels. I love my Link, but the 20" wheels less than ideal when you're on badly maintained roads. I have no idea how people with no imagination who plump for Bromptons by default can get by with 16" wheels. Anyway, I had a look at the Tern Eclipse which had 24" wheels, but it's a bit of a weird looking bike, especially all in white which was the only colour available. I gave that one a miss.

I now have a Tern Joe P24 in black and red on order, which is due to arrive early next month. I saw a guy at the train station with one and he showed me around it. Looks really good and I can compromise on the increased fold size as I leave my bike in the car pretty much all the time anyway so it doesn't get in the way.

The funny thing is, I got an email a few weeks back about my original bike saying it's been fixed and is ready to collect. I called them and made sure that they're going to keep it and that the Tern Joe exchange is still on.


----------



## austrobike (6 Oct 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Called Evans Cycles again today, no progress so far but they made noises that suggested that it may be ready in the coming week, no firm confirmation though.


Anyone else still waiting for theirs? Dropped my Link P9 off beginning of July, and as I was already told it'd be mid August for the replacement to arrive, pushed them for a loan bike. Crappy Link C7 but at least mobile. There's still nothing, and I'm getting a bit tired of going into the shop, hanging around while somebody checks and then be given some bullshit response.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Oct 2014)

Kempston said:


> .
> I have no idea how people with no imagination who plump for Bromptons by default can get by with 16" wheels.


We get by just fine thank you. Maybe you're lacking the imagination to see how.


----------



## Luke Redpath (6 Oct 2014)

austrobike said:


> Anyone else still waiting for theirs? Dropped my Link P9 off beginning of July, and as I was already told it'd be mid August for the replacement to arrive, pushed them for a loan bike. Crappy Link C7 but at least mobile. There's still nothing, and I'm getting a bit tired of going into the shop, hanging around while somebody checks and then be given some bullshit response.



I would be insisting on a replacement bike at this point. I got my replacement (a 2013 Link P9 for a 2012 Link D8) within three weeks of the recall being announced. I certainly wouldn't have been putting up with no bike for more than a month.


----------



## the_mikey (6 Oct 2014)

T4tomo said:


> We get by just find thank you. Maybe you're lacking the imagination to see how.



I have my Brompton now, I'm experiencing absolutely no 'Buyers Remorse'


----------



## Kempston (16 Oct 2014)

T4tomo said:


> We get by just fine thank you. Maybe you're lacking the imagination to see how.



Touché. 

My comment about Bromptons was partly tongue in cheek. However, I do believe a lot of the people who buy them do so either because they don't do any research into the alternatives as a result of the brand being the default when they think of folding bikes or because they have become a bit of a fashion statement for people concerned more about image than the quality of ride. Brompton are a bit like Apple or Beats Audio in some ways -- you pay a premium for the name despite alternatives of equal quality (or vastly superior quality in the case of Beats) being available for far less money.

Each to their own, but when I had a 6 gear Brompton for a week to test, I found the wheels far too small for anything but the smoothest roads to be ridden comfortably, and it had excessive flex on the frame. They fold up brilliantly though, and that is still their biggest advantage over the competition. But I own a big car (Toyota Previa) so providing my bike is allowed on the train, which it is as long as it folds in some way, how small it folds isn't really that important. Ride quality and comfort is my primary concern, and that is before you even consider the cost.

Anyway, I received my Tern Joe P24 yesterday at last. And what a bike. It's so good having a bike that folds but, whilst you're riding it, you feel and look like you're on a standard bike. I'm a big bloke (6'2") so I always felt like a bit of a performing circus bear on even the 20" Terns.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Oct 2014)

All I ever read about Dahons and Terns is them having a recall because whatever hinge arrangement they're using this week has keeled over!
Brommies might have uselessly small wheels but that's not stopped me touring on one 
Glad you're finally mobile again Kempston - that Tern Joe looks good! I was looking at a Dahon Jack frame a while back, but Eurostar then changed the rules on me, so I'm sticking with the Brom.


----------



## Kempston (20 Oct 2014)

Cheers. And to be fair to Tern any recalls were on the pre-2013 foldup mechanism. There have been no issues that I'm aware of since the 2013 lineup was released.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Nov 2014)

Give them time...


----------

